# Alum Creek Boat Rentals



## teach2fish (Oct 19, 2007)

My buddy and I were planning on fishing tomorrow. Neither one of us owns a boat, so were were gonna fish from shore at Alum Creek. We're talking, and we decide that we should rent a boat. Never done that before. ODNR's web-site says its an option at Alum. Can anybody tell me where to go to do that? If you could include an address or directions, that would be great. Include pricing information or availability and I'll be forever in your debt. Thanks!


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

Alum has a marina off Hollenback road but i doubt know if they are renting boats yet. I can give you directions. Where are you coming from?


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Alum Creek Marina's Website shows their rentals and some extra information you might be interested in.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

If I remember right its rather pricey... If you plan on doing it alot this summer it would be better if you both with halfs on a canoe. And fish in the no wake zones north of 36/37. 

Or any other lakes around Columbus.


----------



## teach2fish (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow! That was quick. Thanks guys! I got directions off of the link the Bassin' Buckeye sent. It's $100 for 6 hours plus gas for a flat bottom fishing boat if anybody needs to know. They even have an Aquacycle for rent!!! Cheap! I'll call in the morning to check it out. It's a bit pricey, I agree, but I want to try it out...see if I _really_ want to buy a boat I can haul with my Focus. Thanks again.


----------



## Crazyheaven (Apr 24, 2008)

Can 3 people fit in this boat?

http://www.alumcreek.com/acm/index_files/Page1254.htm


----------



## Crazyheaven (Apr 24, 2008)

Can those fishing boats be used with 3 people?


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Crazyheaven said:


> Can those fishing boats be used with 3 people?


Not the bass boats. If you're looking to get 3 or more people on the water I'll assume you would have to bump up to one of the pontoon boats.


----------



## teach2fish (Oct 19, 2007)

Boat rental was easy and convenient. Prices were as advertised on the web-site and we were only charged 3 bucks and change for the gas used. Fishing didn't go so well. :S But we had a great time anyway and didn't see anybody else catch anything. They only sell 'crawlers and wax worms at the marina, so if you want minnows be sure to get them beforehand. The fishing boat was sturdy, stable, and immaculately clean. The only problem we had was getting the anchor unstuck from the first place we dropped it. After a few minutes of pulling and spinning the boat we dislodged it...that wind was pretty fierce around noon when we started. At least the experience proved to me that it's not my lack of a boat that is preventing me from catching fish. I'll be satisfied throwing a line from shore for a while, now.
There were three benches on the boat we rented, but there might be a weight restriction or some other policy limiting the passengers to two. Call and check it out. They might let one adult and two little ones on the same fishing boat.


----------

